# A couple of recent issues



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2010)

1. When I've gone to the New Posts page (for the last couple of days), it's populated entirely from posts dated in January 2038. Future EN World is taking over, and I hope the admins have sufficient defensive (or counteroffensive) plans.

2. Forum Jump > Forums (above General RPG Forums) links to /forum/ everywhere on the site except when you're on the main page, where it links to /index.php. Is this supposed to happen? It'd probably make more sense (and be much more convenient) if it always went to /forum/


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the new posts link, but it has been rendered unusable by a bunch of posts dated Jan. 18 2038. They look like wiki posts--templates and images rather than forum posts. Could this be an unintended consequence of the wiki problem or perhaps of attempts to fix it. 

Another issue is the smiles getting lost under the ads on the right in the posting screen.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotley said:


> I love the new posts link, but it has been rendered unusable by a bunch of posts dated Jan. 18 2038. They look like wiki posts--templates and images rather than forum posts. Could this be an unintended consequence of the wiki problem or perhaps of attempts to fix it.



No, those dates have been wrong since the "new" wiki was put into place.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Too soon to bump? I figured that at least Q2 was easy to fix.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Issues still exist.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't had a mod or admin acknowledge they've seen these issues.

Is it on anyone's radar?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of response, it wasn't on my radar. I'll see what I can see.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> 1. When I've gone to the New Posts page (for the last couple of days), it's populated entirely from posts dated in January 2038. Future EN World is taking over, and I hope the admins have sufficient defensive (or counteroffensive) plans.



Obviously, since I originally posted this, this has changed from New Posts to Do Stuff! > Today's Posts.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, new name, same problem. The troublesome posts all seem to be from the same Forum, maybe that one could be omitted from the Today's Posts?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 24, 2010)

No, now that I've dealt with the LHC, I've got my eye on ENW.

Ta,

Future LightPhoenix


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2010)

LightPhoenix said:


> No, now that I've dealt with the LHC, I've got my eye on ENW.
> 
> Ta,
> 
> Future LightPhoenix



I _knew_ there was a simple explanation!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I've spent quite a while looking around the admin control panel and can't see anything obvious that I can change in the settings to exclude those forums from the 'latest posts'.

Hopefully Morrus will drop by and know where that setting is, uh, set.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 24, 2010)

(There are some threads on the vbulletin support forums that talk about addressing this issue, so it is certainly possible to do)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for looking into it, at least!


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2010)

Looks like these issues are fixed. Happy Happy Joy Joy! Thank you!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Looks like these issues are fixed. Happy Happy Joy Joy! Thank you!



Some of them, anyways!

My 2) issue still exists.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jaerdaph (May 20, 2010)

*Who does Number 2 Work For?*



Jdvn1 said:


> My 2) issue still exists.




Pick your poison:


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Some of them, anyways!
> 
> My 2) issue still exists.
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Maybe I don't understand the issue. I thought I clicked the link in question and it went to /forum/ but maybe I'm not in the right place?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 24, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Maybe I don't understand the issue. I thought I clicked the link in question and it went to /forum/ but maybe I'm not in the right place?



Essentially:
Forum Jump > Forum from the main page (directly from enworld.org) is different from Forum Jump > Forum on all other pages.

At least, the problem still exists for me.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

Hmm, tried it from the main page, several forum threads, and from the reviews page with the same result--a large drop down menu that I have to scroll over to see all of that includes all the forums. I'm running the latest firefox on xp.


----------



## Umbran (May 25, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> At least, the problem still exists for me.




This'll seem like a dumb suggestion, but since nobody's made it yet... clear your cache and cookies, and see what happens.  Any time a web page persists in presenting one person with anomalous results that others don't see, it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Hmm, tried it from the main page, several forum threads, and from the reviews page with the same result--a large drop down menu that I have to scroll over to see all of that includes all the forums. I'm running the latest firefox on xp.



Nono, after you click on Forum Jump, click on "Forums" in the drop-down menu. The problem isn't with the drop-down menu, but where clicking on "Forums" will take you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2010)

I've tried clearing caches, and it exists for me on multiple browsers on multiple computers.

Screenshot added to clarify which link is wrong:


----------



## Umbran (May 25, 2010)

Yes, I see now.  And yes, it goes to the wrong place.

You realize, of course, that while that is a bug, there's a big honking button labeled "Forums" just above and to the left, that makes that particular link in the forum jump rather superfluous, right?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2010)

Yes, I know that. 

But when I originally posted the issue, I don't think those buttons were there. Morrus was in the middle of changing the layout of a lot of stuff. And, because of that, at the time, I was getting in the habit of going to Forum Jump for a lot of my navigation.

It has been a little while since I originally posted this, you know.

I haven't been bumping this thread recently because that issue is a relatively minor one with those buttons. But, if someone says the issue has been fixed and it isn't, well that's not the case. The issue is still there, minor though it may be.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2010)

Guilty as charged. I finally understand and the button doesn't work right for me either. Tried it on a vista machine and it in IE with the same result.


----------

